
Larsen C takes another step towards calving - eplanit
http://www.projectmidas.org/blog/another-step-closer/
======
neom
My gut says that technologists could lend a hand by applying some kind of more
advanced predictive modeling or ML knowledge than is available to the
scientists working on this

